# RSC-Edelweiß Neue CTF am 8. Februar 2015



## bluebike (5. Dezember 2014)

Liebe Radsportler in und um Frankfurt, 
einigen von euch (denjenigen, die gerne auch mal Rennrad fahren) wird der RSC-Edelweiß bekannt vorkommen. Im Sommer eines jeden Jahres veranstalten wir mit der Main-Rhein-Main Rundfahrt eine große zentral gelegene RTF.
Für den kommenden Februar planen wir nun erstmals in der Geschichte des Vereins eine Cross-Country Tourenfahrt. 
Wir haben die Veranstaltung "Runde um den Frankfurter Flughafen" genannt.
Das Umfeld des Flughafens ist ja bei vielen ein beliebtes Trainingsrevier: gut erreichbar und ohne viel Höhengedöns und daher gerade im Winter den ehrgeizigen Trainingszielen dienlich...Wir bieten drei gut recherchierte Streckenvarianten mit 36km, 46km oder 68km an.
Unterwegs gibt es - wie bei jeder guten CTF - Verpflegungsposten mit warmen und kalten Getränken, und im Start/Ziel-Bereich an der Hahnstraße in Niederrad werden wir eine soziale und kohlenhydratige Komponente bereithalten.....BDR Punkte gibt's für alle, die das wollen, obendrauf.
Die Runden sind landschaftlich und fahrtechnisch irgendwie interessanter als das Umfeld im verkehrsreichen Rhein-Main-Gebiet es so vermuten lässt. Wir sind auf euer Feedback gespannt.
Wir freuen uns auf viele Teilnehmer. Bitte unterstützt uns bei unserem neuen Vereinsprojekt.
Unser Termin konnte noch nicht im Breitensportkalender aufgenommen werden. Daher sind wir um jede Form der Mund-zu-Mund-Kommunikation dankbar...
Alle weiteren Infos findet jeder, der dem Link oben folgt.
Einen schönen Radsportwinter bis dahin


bluebike

P.S. hier noch das zugehörige Faltblatt


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (6. Dezember 2014)

Termin eingetragen! Ich werde da sein und motiviere noch ein paar Leute. 

Wenn ich mir so die Karte anschaue, vermisse ich eine Fährüberfahrt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluebike (7. Dezember 2014)

...habe ich lange drüber nachgedacht. Leider ist der Gundbach nicht schiffbar...


----------



## BBLu (7. Dezember 2014)

...das hört sich gut an! Ist im Kalender eingetragen und auch schon fleißig rumerzählt!


----------



## Stevensbiker (28. Dezember 2014)

Hi, die CTF ist notiert. Wenn Wetter und die Zeit passen dann kommen wir gerne aus dem Westerwald. 

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Eppstein Trails aus? Wir planen die Saison und wären gerne wieder dabei!
Gibt es schon einen Termin?
Vg.


----------



## kreisbremser (6. Januar 2015)

ein jedermannsrennen auf meiner hausstrecke? ich werde entweder fallen stellen oder teilnehmen


----------



## bluebike (11. Januar 2015)

Leider kein Jedermannsrennen. Deine Rekordzeit musst du dir selbst stoppen. Ansonsten wäre ich auf deine Fallen gespannt: schilderst du einen Glühweinlehrpfad aus? Knusperhäuschen?? Loreley??? Ach, fahr lieber mit.


----------



## kreisbremser (11. Januar 2015)

Zeit stoppen ist wurscht. Ich will dabei sein. Gutes gelingen und bis februar.


----------



## a.nienie (11. Januar 2015)

sind crosser ok? also vom veranstalter aus. fahren kann ich das schon.


----------



## bluebike (11. Januar 2015)

"Alle Stecken führen über gut ausgebaute Forstpisten, Waldwege und abschnittsweise auch über Singletrails. Anstiege und Abfahrten sind nicht in nennenswertem Umfang zu erwarten. Dennoch wird ein solides Fahrrad (Mountainbike oder Crosser) mit guten Bremsen und Reifen vorausgesetzt."

Herzlich Willkommen!


----------



## TiJoe (15. Januar 2015)

Prima Sache, da werde ich mich wohl auch einfinden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (30. Januar 2015)

Wie sieht es eigentlich aus, wenn die angkündigte Schnee-Woche mit klirrend kalten Temperaturen kommt? Seid ihr wetterfest? Ich bin am Mittwoch mal die ersten, sehr schönen und trailreichen (!), Kilometer der Strecke abgefahren, weiß aber nicht, ob ich bei Schnee den schmalen Weg überhaupt treffen würde. Ich wäre zumindest auch mit Spikes am Start.


----------



## kreisbremser (30. Januar 2015)

Ich fahr ohne spikes und hoffe mir friern nicht die finger ab wenns zu kalt wird.


----------



## bluebike (30. Januar 2015)

Hallo, was habt ihr? 
Das Wetter sieht für nächste Woche doch gar nicht schlecht aus….frisch halt, aber Leute: es ist Winter.
Wir freuen uns schon riesig auf die Veranstaltung, alles ist gut vorbereitet. 
Leider hat es im letzten Moment doch noch einige Änderungen der Strecke gegeben. Die "Runde um den Flughafen" ist aber immer noch reizvoll und je nach Schneelage sind die Einschnitte auch nicht schlimm.
In der Tat grübeln wir noch, wie wir das Ausschildern bei Neuschnee realisieren. Spray und Sägespäne fallen da aus. Wir haben aber viele schöne Schilder, die dann halt auf- und auch wieder abgehängt werden müssen…
Da seht ihr mal, was ihr an so einem Verein habt!
Seid sicher: der Weg ist immer zu finden. Morgens in aller Frühe wird die Spur nochmal gelegt……und wer kann, darf sich die metergenauen Tracks runterladen.


----------



## kreisbremser (30. Januar 2015)

Scheint so als müssten wir auf den waldseetrail verzichten, ist er nicht mehr befahrbar, oder einfach verboten?


----------



## bluebike (30. Januar 2015)

Da laufen noch Gespräche.....ist leider komplizierter als gedacht.


----------



## TiJoe (1. Februar 2015)

bluebike schrieb:


> H
> Da seht ihr mal, was ihr an so einem Verein habt!



Volle Zustimmung!
Deswegen wird auch mitgefahren und unterstützt egal welches Wetter gerade ist!
Im Verein und den anderen Foren ist es auch schon weitergegeben worden... 


Gruß Joe


PS: By the way @bluebike : Dein Avatar ist super! Ich habe damals ein Original (?!) in Dresden fotografiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluebike (1. Februar 2015)

Ach guckeda! Ich habs auch aus Dresden. In der Neustadt in einer Kneipe fotografiert...


----------



## TiJoe (2. Februar 2015)

bluebike schrieb:


> Ach guckeda! Ich habs auch aus Dresden. In der Neustadt in einer Kneipe fotografiert...



Ich auch!!!


----------



## bluebike (3. Februar 2015)

…und nun zum Wetter:


----------



## kreisbremser (3. Februar 2015)

Super, dann wirds kuschlig.


----------



## Paul_FfM (8. Februar 2015)

War ne sehr feine Veranstaltung! Hoffentlich gibt es nächstes Jahr eine Wiederholung.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (8. Februar 2015)

Das war eine CTF der Extraklasse! Insbesonder für eine Premiere. Chapeau!

Sehr schön, abwechslungsreiche Strecke. Höhenmeter hab ich nicht vermisst. Wechselnde Landschaft und immer mal wieder ein biss Trail. Hat echt Spaß gemacht. Für nächstes Jahr könnt ich aber die Windmaschine aus lassen...


----------



## talybont (8. Februar 2015)

Strecke war klasse, Kneipe auch, nur an der Verpflegung unterwegs ist noch Luft nach oben.


----------



## TiJoe (9. Februar 2015)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Das war eine CTF der Extraklasse! Insbesonder für eine Premiere. Chapeau!
> 
> Sehr schön, abwechslungsreiche Strecke. Höhenmeter hab ich nicht vermisst. Wechselnde Landschaft und immer mal wieder ein biss Trail. Hat echt Spaß gemacht. Für nächstes Jahr könnt ich aber die Windmaschine aus lassen...



Genau so!!! 

Gruß Joe


----------



## bluebike (9. Februar 2015)

Vielen Dank für eure Teilnahme und auch für das Feedback…
Hier gibt's eine kleine Nachlese.
Nächstes Jahr aufs Neue!


----------



## Friendlyman (10. Februar 2015)

Glückwunsch an den Veranstalter und an den Streckenausleger. Tolle Veranstaltung. Komme gerne wieder.
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (18. Februar 2015)

Sehr schön gemacht - danke!  Bis zum nächsten Mal …


----------

